# Race war is coming!!



## SlappyTX (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ight-celebrity-boxing-match-article-1.1602895

let's start taking bets! who shall reign supreme?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 5, 2014)

dmx is gonna knock that fuckers teeth out

(disclaimer, I didn't click the link)


----------



## the_predator (Feb 5, 2014)

You think Zimmerman will bring a gun?


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 5, 2014)

the jews


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> You think Zimmerman will bring a gun?



if he does, the ruff ryders goin' swarm.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> You think Zimmerman will bring a gun?



He probably will...He is a pussy motherfucker and could not fight his way out of a cereal box.....


----------



## nev (Feb 5, 2014)

I think the dirty spic will get his clock cleaned by the dirty nigger. The spic has no experience with people fighting back.


----------



## Watson (Feb 5, 2014)

^ subtle and poetic.......


----------



## s2h (Feb 6, 2014)

Zimmerman has been taking boxing lessons from Oscar Dela Hoya...they also have been snorting some lines to trim Zimm down a bit....

With the narc hard on....Oscars coaching .....and DMX's inability to not b's upsets overs Traydons deaths....I say Z will take him...but he better have a strap on(not dildo SheriV)in case it gets reals uglies..


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 6, 2014)

he should dedicate his win to Trayvon


----------



## so1970 (Feb 6, 2014)

i think he should fight  the rev. Al sharpton.


----------



## sparks1420 (Feb 6, 2014)

i hope dmx fucks him up, but he needs to come to fight and not be on crack that day


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 6, 2014)

Dmx is only 5'6 160? Crack is wack.


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 6, 2014)

DMX isn't that short. zimmerman is the short one at 5'7".

DMX
Rapper



Earl Simmons, better known by his stage names DMX and Dark Man X, is an American rapper and actor. In 1999, DMX released his best-selling album ...And Then There Was X, which featured the hit single "Party Up".Wikipedia





*Born: *December 18, 1970 (age 43), Mount Vernon, NY



*Height: *5' 11" (1.80 m)



*Spouse: *Tashera Simmons (m. 1999?2010)



*Children: *Xavier Simmons, Praise Mary Ella Simmons, Shawn Simmons, Tocoma Simmons


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 6, 2014)

realloy 5'6 160 lol anyway too ruff ryders  don't fuck with him no more  no one does after he went to jail  he had so much $  it's all gone  what an idiot  he was one of the best and he was in movies too  he had it made and fucked it all up over crack and dumb ass dicisions with his money and thepeople that had access to it   he will whip Zimmerman tho


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 6, 2014)

when DMX got arrested last year (4 months ago), the cops said he was 6' and 160lbs







http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2013/11/dmx-arrested-while-driving-again/


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 6, 2014)

ok that souds right 5'11 i seen him for years and never thought he was 5'6  i'm 5'9  and feel so little i wouldn't want to be any smaller that i 'am  at all  and only would take other 2' inches


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay, I'm sorry, I can't get excited about watching two guys in the ring that can't fight a lick. 

I'd rather go to the boys club and watch two kids learning how to box.

This kind of shiite is never going to stop!


----------



## charley (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## futureMrO (Feb 6, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Okay, I'm sorry, I can't get excited about watching two guys in the ring that can't fight a lick.
> 
> *I'd rather go to the boys club and watch two kids learning how to box.*
> 
> This kind of shiite is never going to stop!


azza would rather go to the boys and girls club just to look at little kids haha


----------



## Watson (Feb 6, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> azza would rather go to the boys and girls club just to look at little kids haha



ohh dude, edit out the little girls part or he will come after you........boys only for spazza


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 6, 2014)

^^^ you are correct sir


----------



## Watson (Feb 6, 2014)

i personally think it would be much more fun to dress them both up as women, throw them in a locked hotel room with iron Mike and let them try say no......


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 6, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ight-celebrity-boxing-match-article-1.1602895
> 
> let's start taking bets! who shall reign supreme?



Who gives a fuck?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hrmmm all DMx gangster talk growing up rough in them streets hopefully he remembers how to throw hands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2014)

It's a Mexican and a black. There can be no winner.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Feb 6, 2014)

DOMS said:


> It's a Mexican and a black. There can be no winner.


they beat the shit out of each other and we get to watch, we all win


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> they beat the shit out of each other and we get to watch, we all win



You're right, there is a winner: society.


----------



## iFartGlitter (Feb 7, 2014)

They should do it in Russia.


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 7, 2014)

DOMS said:


> You're right, there is a winner: society.



and the rich white men that are hosting and promoting the fight. they stand to make some good money.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> and the rich white men that are hosting and promoting the fight. they stand to make some good money.



That's what animals are for.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> Zimmerman has been taking boxing lessons from Oscar Dela Hoya...they also have been snorting some lines to trim Zimm down a bit....
> 
> With the narc hard on....Oscars coaching .....and DMX's inability to not b's upsets overs Traydons deaths....I say Z will take him...but he better have a strap on(not dildo SheriV)in case it gets reals uglies..



You are forgetting a couple of things.

DMX grew up in the New York City area during times where street niggas handled a lot of shit with their fists.

DMX also spent a great deal of time in juvy around those same areas= Fought some more

DMX has been shot at, probably stabbed, beat the fuck up, etc. I highly doubt that there is any fear of physical pain left in the man.

DMX has spent the last 63 years smoking crack and believes that he might possibly be more pit than human.

Anybody who has boxed competitively knows that "training" can only take you so far- Adrenaline/fear can throw your training out the window in about 2 seconds, especially if you have nut shrinkage.... which Zimmy surely does.


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 7, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> You are forgetting a couple of things.
> 
> DMX grew up in the New York City area during times where street niggas handled a lot of shit with their fists.
> 
> ...


that had me laughing


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> You are forgetting a couple of things.
> 
> DMX grew up in the New York City area during times where street niggas handled a lot of shit with their fists.
> 
> ...


boxing is a points system were you are judged on how many rounds you win. point fighters like mayweather, dont fight for knockouts and land punches while avoid getting hit, its not the street, power fighters who want the quick knockout dont normally win and can find themselves taking a life threatening beating as in mago abdulsolmav who almost died last year in the ring


----------



## SheriV (Feb 8, 2014)

yeah but this will end up being a beat down rather than a boxing max....would have been better if they did it UFC style


----------



## jshel12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Why not bring Iron Mike out of retirement, give him 12 week training camp, charge 25 bucks on pay per view and donate a portion of the earnings to a cause of the winners choice. If they role with DMX, he better win or that would be a total embarrassment. Get a real real fighter ie. Mike Tyson. I bet people would actually pay to see that as well.


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 8, 2014)

SheriV said:


> yeah but this will end up being a beat down rather than a boxing max....would have been better if they did it UFC style



from the article,

"DMX, however, couldn?t wait to talk trash at the one-time neighborhood watchman, acquitted by a jury last summer of murder and manslaughter for shooting 17-year-old Trayvon to death as he walked through a gated community in Sanford, Fla., in 2012.

*I am going to beat the living f--- out of him*, DMX boasted, according to TMZ. *I am breaking every rule in boxing to make sure I f--- him right up.*


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-boxing-match-article-1.1602895#ixzz2smI2jKWm


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2014)

lol That's funny!


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2014)

If they'd televise these fights I'd watch these instead.


----------

